# azureus



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

My azureus pair are giving me froglets like this. Have about 8 now. This being the largest. Going to name them the dileo morph.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't wan't to put you down at all when I say this, but please don't do that. Honestly, the last thing we need as a hobby is another morph to line breed for, tincs have it bad enough with the Wattley line (some like it, but I'm not for line bred forms). I think its great and really fun to find a new genetic trait (it really is exciting!), but by naming it you end up encouraging people to breed for it no matter if you mean to or not, which unfortunately goes against the hobby's common goal of preserving the natural wild forms of dendrobatids. I think these unusual frogs are great and by no means should they be culled from the gene pool, but line breeding won't do the hobby any favors.

Good luck with these guys and happy frogging!

John


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

Those are really nice John. What line are your parents? Just the standard NAIB?


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

I am pretty sure John (Tricolor) was joking.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

So am I, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to it take seriously 

John


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

yeah, Actually one parent is a fine spot the other is a normal azureus. I was actually trying to undo the fine spot in breeding. Guess it kind of back fired. I am real tempted to breed 2 of these together and see what happens. The parents are from 2 different sources.


----------



## ColleenT (Aug 21, 2014)

very cool looking. good luck with your future projects.


----------



## anniehouse (Sep 23, 2012)

FroggyKnight said:


> I don't wan't to put you down at all when I say this, but please don't do that. Honestly, the last thing we need as a hobby is another morph to line breed for, tincs have it bad enough with the Wattley line (some like it, but I'm not for line bred forms). I think its great and really fun to find a new genetic trait (it really is exciting!), but by naming it you end up encouraging people to breed for it no matter if you mean to or not, which unfortunately goes against the hobby's common goal of preserving the natural wild forms of dendrobatids. I think these unusual frogs are great and by no means should they be culled from the gene pool, but line breeding won't do the hobby any favors.
> 
> Good luck with these guys and happy frogging!
> 
> John


Point accepted John but whatever way you cut it we are all breeding selectively,choosing our"best" individuals to pair up and getting further and futher from the original wild gene pool.A fact true to all captive bred animals!
Terry


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

anniehouse said:


> Point accepted John but whatever way you cut it we are all breeding selectively,choosing our"best" individuals to pair up and getting further and futher from the original wild gene pool.A fact true to all captive bred animals!
> Terry


Very true, selective breeding is something that is unavoidable in the hobby. Your example of breeding the "best" individuals isn't even the most prevalent form of selective breeding in the hobby, we unknowingly choose to breed only those that are best adapted to captive conditions and we do this nearly every time without any way to avoid it. Selective breeding is something we all do and that's not going to change, but the least we can do is try our best to keep it as a minimum.

John


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Tricolor said:


> I was actually trying to undo the fine spot in breeding.


Lol...this is how it's done!



EDIT: Oh, and great looking frogs, sorry for the derail...couldn't resist.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Very pretty frogs, the second one looks like it has a greenish hue to it? I really like them! Not to derail your thread but is that any specific type of moss on the ground there, if it is moss at all?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

FroggyKnight said:


> I don't wan't to put you down at all when I say this, but please don't do that. Honestly, the last thing we need as a hobby is another morph to line breed for, tincs have it bad enough with the Wattley line (some like it, but I'm not for line bred forms). I think its great and really fun to find a new genetic trait (it really is exciting!), but by naming it you end up encouraging people to breed for it no matter if you mean to or not, which unfortunately goes against the hobby's common goal of preserving the natural wild forms of dendrobatids. I think these unusual frogs are great and by no means should they be culled from the gene pool, but line breeding won't do the hobby any favors
> John


didn't sean stewert give his frogs a name. sky blue I think he calls them. look just like the ones john has here.


----------

